# bypass graft code for synthetic vein



## debra145 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello,  I am looking for a code for a Bypass graft of the common carotid-ipsilateral internal carotid artery using synthetic vein.  I am thinking 35601 (other than vein) or (35501 with vein).  I don't know what "other than vein" means, but the question is for a synthetic vein.  Can anyone help me out?  Thank you.


----------



## peggyb143 (Sep 20, 2013)

The code u use for your question is 35638 says for bypass graft performed with synthetic graft use this code 
Hope that helped


----------



## jbjohnson025 (Aug 12, 2014)

I do not see how 35638 applies and this code does not answer the question above. Please post more more information. About this question.


----------

